# My Suggestions/Observations for KF (LARGE WALL OF TEXT)



## Arnox (Mar 17, 2019)

I've been thinking about how best to write down all the thoughts I've had as a casual observer of KF. Well... I'm just gonna get right to the point of it all quickly. I don't think the focus of this site is a good idea at all. Now just stop right there. I hear you typing on your keys furiously already. First of all, I DO NOT THINK THAT KF SHOULD SHUT DOWN AT ALL. I ALSO DO NOT WISH IT TO BE CENSORED IN ANY WAY. Okay, now that we got that out of the way, we can talk about why I would make such a statement here.

Let's be quite honest here. This site has been created to point out and directly ridicule people on the internet, whether justly or otherwise. But there is also a little something more to the site as well. There is a focus on free speech as an ideal. More on that later. So, if I'm reading all this correctly, users will find certain people or groups and compile a list of things that they feel are detestable and/or utterly ridiculous. They will then post this information for others to see and post about. Such details can include many many things including the subject's real life name, location, family members, age, and of course, any active social media usernames.

To be blunt, I believe that such things are below you all. I think that KF can be better than this. And I'm not even necessarily talking about morals or donating to charities here. I wish to talk about something much larger and more important. This is not a little site, and if I'm judging things correctly, you guys are growing everyday. I think that pointing and laughing at others is a waste of your guys' valuable time and resources. Let me expand on this with a couple points.

*1. On the internet, attention is power.* Now, obviously negative attention is bad, but even that be leveraged if you're smart enough. My point is that by giving these "lolcows" attention, you unconsciously give them power. You know how Anita Sarkeesian got a seat at the UN? We gave it to her. Everyone that went on the offensive just gave her ammo. Love her or hate her, she knew how to be the victim and to use that.

*2. A constant focus on negativity and drama can eat into a community.* You may argue that KF has survived this long, so this point is null and void, but I would argue that KF has survived DESPITE such things. All this enmity flying around can cause discord, but as a wise person in a red and black striped shirt said, enmity sells. And there certainly is more and more of that going around these days. As you guys continue to focus on these negative horrible and/or cringy things, it will affect the general attitude of the community. I've seen this first-hand and it was quite ugly. Guys, I am asking you, please do not fall into this same trap.

*3. Mob rule is not a pretty thing.* It's comforting to point at someone or a group and say, "There, that's the bad guy(s)." but the real unpleasant truth is that life is rarely that simple. Now, there is a time for revolting and defense, but going on the offensive like this constantly and unceasingly is not it. And not just that, it can be downright hypocritical. Everyone here has something to hide. Every single person. Now, if they've broken a serious law, that's different. Things need to be investigated by good authorities, but that's another topic that I won't get into here. When it just comes to what people say. Their beliefs. What they like and dislike, I hardly think it's fair to judge them and ridicule them based only on one perspective. And even if the perspective is right, the backlash the person receives is often quite out of proportion with what they've done.

Now I did mention that this site could be better. That it could be doing something more important. I STRONGLY believe that KF should drop its original purpose and instead focus whole-hog on freedom of speech. I don't know if anyone here will remember this at all, but there was once a site called TOTSE (Temple of the Screaming Electron). It focused on freedom of speech and freedom of information. It operated for 20 years straight and acted as a safe harbor to all as long as they followed a reasonable set of rules. The site was responsible for all sorts of great things that are sadly missing today in one part or another, and actually, many parallels can be drawn between TOTSE and KF.

And that's why I suggest such a thing. You guys have probably noticed already, but the amount of major sites that are censoring content is becoming worse and worse every day. Even the users take part in this with upvote/downvote systems that are INCREDIBLY vulnerable to Tyranny of the Majority. KF could be an oasis in the midst of this shit storm. I think this is already happening a little bit.

Now, having said all that, I don't really expect KF to change overnight because of one rando person's topic and I have no idea just how receptive people here will even be to any of what I have to say, especially since I'm a completely new member here, but having said that, looking at some other threads reveals that people here are not absolutely retarded and are willing to have a civil conversation about things, so I'm going to put this thread out there and hope for the best, but expect the worst.


----------



## Null (Mar 17, 2019)

kill yourself


----------



## GS 281 (Mar 17, 2019)

Arnox said:


> I DO NOT THINK THAT KF SHOULD SHUT DOWN AT ALL


i do


----------



## NiggerFaggot1488 (Mar 17, 2019)

Null said:


> kill yourself


----------



## Graffiti canvas (Mar 17, 2019)

Joined                        Yesterday at 11:31 PM                                    


K then.


----------



## Remove Goat (Mar 17, 2019)

1000 degree hot take right here


----------



## SJ 485 (Mar 17, 2019)

Arnox said:


> To be blunt, I believe that such things are below you all. I think that KF can be better than this. And I'm not even necessarily talking about morals or donating to charities here. I wish to talk about something much larger and more important. This is not a little site, and if I'm judging things correctly, you guys are growing everyday. I think that pointing and laughing at others is a waste of your guys' valuable time and resources. Let me expand on this with a couple points.


Yeah Kiwi Farms should be about something, like Gamergate was about something.


----------



## Arnox (Mar 17, 2019)

Null said:


> kill yourself



no u



Visitor said:


> Yeah Kiwi Farms should be about something, like Gamergate was about something.



It already is about something. lol


----------



## SJ 485 (Mar 17, 2019)

Arnox said:


> It already is about something. lol


We did it reddit


----------



## Remove Goat (Mar 17, 2019)

We should champion the our first amendment rights for the sole purpose of calling OP a faggot


----------



## HG 400 (Mar 17, 2019)

Arnox said:


> I've been thinking about how best to write down all the thoughts I've had as a casual observer of KF. Well... I'm just gonna get right to the point of it all quickly. I don't think the focus of this site is a good idea at all. Now just stop right there. I hear you typing on your keys furiously already. First of all, I DO NOT THINK THAT KF SHOULD SHUT DOWN AT ALL. I ALSO DO NOT WISH IT TO BE CENSORED IN ANY WAY. Okay, now that we got that out of the way, we can talk about why I would make such a statement here.
> 
> Let's be quite honest here. This site has been created to point out and directly ridicule people on the internet, whether justly or otherwise. But there is also a little something more to the site as well. There is a focus on free speech as an ideal. More on that later. So, if I'm reading all this correctly, users will find certain people or groups and compile a list of things that they feel are detestable and/or utterly ridiculous. They will then post this information for others to see and post about. Such details can include many many things including the subject's real life name, location, family members, age, and of course, any active social media usernames.
> 
> ...



nobody cares


----------



## Arnox (Mar 17, 2019)

All this seems so familiar... <3


----------



## Arkangel (Mar 17, 2019)

Arnox said:


> To be blunt, I believe that such things are below you all. I think that KF can be better than this. And I'm not even necessarily talking about morals or donating to charities here. I wish to talk about something much larger and more important. This is not a little site, and if I'm judging things correctly, you guys are growing everyday. I think that pointing and laughing at others is a waste of your guys' valuable time and resources.



We're not activists. People literally come here to read internet garbage and be entertained.


----------



## Boss Nigger (Mar 17, 2019)

Arnox said:


> I've been thinking about how best to write down all the thoughts I've had as a casual observer of KF. Well... I'm just gonna get right to the point of it all quickly. I don't think the focus of this site is a good idea at all. Now just stop right there. I hear you typing on your keys furiously already. First of all, I DO NOT THINK THAT KF SHOULD SHUT DOWN AT ALL. I ALSO DO NOT WISH IT TO BE CENSORED IN ANY WAY. Okay, now that we got that out of the way, we can talk about why I would make such a statement here.
> 
> Let's be quite honest here. This site has been created to point out and directly ridicule people on the internet, whether justly or otherwise. But there is also a little something more to the site as well. There is a focus on free speech as an ideal. More on that later. So, if I'm reading all this correctly, users will find certain people or groups and compile a list of things that they feel are detestable and/or utterly ridiculous. They will then post this information for others to see and post about. Such details can include many many things including the subject's real life name, location, family members, age, and of course, any active social media usernames.
> 
> ...


tldr. Opinion disgarded


----------



## Arnox (Mar 17, 2019)

Arkangel said:


> We're not activists. People literally come here to read internet garbage and be entertained.



I do get what you're saying, but you don't actually have to be activists of anything. Just be a good free site. Looks like you guys don't even need to promote yourselves.


----------



## Squire of Gothos (Mar 17, 2019)

Arnox said:


> I don't think the focus of this site is a good idea at all.


Then build your own site... /thread


----------



## JSGOTI (Mar 17, 2019)

*Your letter has been read fully, and your thoughts have been inputed and accepted for better improvement. Thank you for your time and efforts.*


----------



## Arnox (Mar 17, 2019)

Squire of Gothos said:


> Then build your own site... /thread



Yeah, but that's boring and long... I can just complain here.



JSGOTI said:


> *Your letter has been read fully, and your thoughts have been inputed and accepted for better improvement. Thank you for your time and efforts.*



Thank you for your time and efforts as well.


----------



## killuminati (Mar 17, 2019)

Fuck off. NYPA.


----------



## Arnox (Mar 17, 2019)

killuminati said:


> Fuck off. NYPA.



How about work for hire?


----------



## BoingBoingBoi (Mar 17, 2019)

you call them "observations", but your post rather contains a heap of "suggestions." in english, these are not the same thing.


----------



## Arnox (Mar 17, 2019)

BoingBoingBoi said:


> you call them "observations", but your post rather contains a heap of "suggestions." in english, these are not the same thing.



Actually, this is legit. I apologize. I'll rename the thread.


----------



## Squire of Gothos (Mar 17, 2019)

Arnox said:


> Yeah, but that's boring and long.


So was your post...

You could have spent the time making that post making your own forum instead, learn better time management skills.


----------



## HG 400 (Mar 17, 2019)

&totse was a shithole that collated bomb recipes and invented jenkum and you think we should emulate it? Fuck off lol.


----------



## Arnox (Mar 17, 2019)

Squire of Gothos said:


> So was your post...
> 
> You could have spent the time making that post making your own forum instead, learn better time management skills.



I already have one though. I use it for clan stuff and more complaining.


----------



## symantec (Mar 17, 2019)

Arnox said:


> Yeah, but that's boring and long...


But yet you put effort into writing a full text wall of easily disregarded bullshit.


----------



## Arnox (Mar 17, 2019)

symantec said:


> But yet you put effort into writing a full text wall of easily disregarded bullshit.



_shrugs_ I like to write. Also see above.


----------



## symantec (Mar 17, 2019)

Arnox said:


> _shrugs_ I like to write. Also see above.


And my sub likes to pony play but that doesn't mean i tell my coworkers to saddle up.


----------



## Arnox (Mar 17, 2019)

symantec said:


> And my sub likes to pony play but that doesn't mean i tell my coworkers to saddle up.



Are you my co-worker? <3


----------



## symantec (Mar 17, 2019)

Arnox said:


> Are you my co-worker? <3


oh god


----------



## Arnox (Mar 17, 2019)

symantec said:


> oh god



You brought this on yourself.


----------



## Begemot (Mar 17, 2019)

Arnox said:


> You brought this on yourself.


Nice...uh...first post, it's pretty presumptuous, sport.

You're suffering from a misapprehension, young Edomite: Kiwifarms's emphasis on free speech stems from the obsession with lolcows. The ability to criticise and interrogate the viewpoints of others online is increasingly becoming unavailable due to political purity spiralling and tribalism on social media. The judgement of lolcowdom is based on arrogance and eccentricity and if enough people recognise those qualities a thread is made.
We're damaged idealists in a Neo-Liberal hellscape. This is our only respite....


----------



## Takodachi (Mar 17, 2019)

kill yourself


----------



## Clop (Mar 17, 2019)

> Now just stop right there.  I hear you typing on your keys furiously already.


You always know in advance the mentality of the person typing the Buzzfeed article when that's the lead. You wrote this assuming the worst. What hope did you have of relating to people's _best_ when that's the attitude you went in with?


----------



## KimCoppolaAficionado (Mar 17, 2019)

Be honest mate: how many reals did the NZ police pay you to post this?


----------



## 2.D. (Mar 17, 2019)




----------



## Psicopax (Mar 17, 2019)

> So, if I'm reading all this correctly



You're not.



> So, if I'm reading all this correctly



Still nope.



> I believe that such things are below you all



It's not.



> and if I'm judging things correctly



Nah.



> I think that pointing and laughing at others is a waste of your guys' valuable time



You are wasting my fucking time.



> obviously negative attention is bad



Are you stupid? Kiwifarms thrives on negative attention. There are quotes featured prominently on the site from outlets who are butthurt and mad.



> *A constant focus on negativity and drama can eat into a community*



Then they become the new lolcow we laugh at.



> As you guys continue to focus on these negative horrible and/or cringy things, it will affect the general attitude of the community



I don't know about general attitude, but you showed up and you are pretty horrible and cringy.



> *Mob rule is not a pretty thing*



Nobody rules anything here except for Null. And i have a good clue that he hates ruling.



> Now, there is a time for revolting and defense, but going on the offensive like this constantly and unceasingly is not it.



This is not an attack. This is not USA or Germany. This is Switzerland. Its like going to war and the first person you shoot is the librarian cause you think documenting things is an attack. Fuck outta here.



> it can be downright hypocritical. Everyone here has something to hide. Every single person.



We don't pretend to be better. We are just better at hiding our private information.



> Things need to be investigated by good authorities



Let me know when you find one.



> When it just comes to what people say. Their beliefs. What they like and dislike, I hardly think it's fair to judge them and ridicule them based only on one perspective



Its not about being fair. Life isn't fair. But judging them is some of the fairest shit on this planet. And its not just one perspective. There are thousands of members here.



> I STRONGLY believe



There's your fault right there.



> I don't know if anyone here will remember this at all, but there was once a site called TOTSE (Temple of the Screaming Electron). It focused on freedom of speech and freedom of information. It operated for 20 years straight and acted as a safe harbor to all as long as they followed a reasonable set of rules.



And where are they now?



> You guys have probably noticed already, but the amount of major sites that are censoring content is becoming worse and worse every day



Probably because of faggots like you going around suggesting censorship.



> Even the users take part in this with upvote/downvote systems that are INCREDIBLY vulnerable to Tyranny of the Majority.



Then you'll be happy to know that Kiwifarms do not follow this upvote/downvote system. We have many icons here. One of which is "Dumb". I'm sure you'll see lots of it.



> I have no idea just how receptive people here will even be to any of what I have to say



I figured. Cause anyone in the know would not make a thread like this.



> I'm a completely new member here



Ditto



> looking at some other threads reveals that people here are not absolutely exceptional



You must have been looking at the wrong forum them, son.



> I'm going to put this thread out there and hope for the best, but expect the worst.



Good. That means at least you are prepared for every single one of us to tell you to fuck right off.


----------



## WW 635 (Mar 17, 2019)




----------



## Dutch Courage (Mar 17, 2019)

Arnox said:


> All this seems so familiar... <3



I bet it does.  What name were you using the last time this happened to you?


----------



## Lifeguard Hermit (Mar 17, 2019)

fight censorship by censoring ourselves
fight censorship by censoring ourselves
fight censorship by censoring ourselves

Weaponized autism: go shit in your hat


----------



## Psicopax (Mar 17, 2019)

I have some questions OP

What do we have here. Hmmmmmmmmmmm






						WARNING: ARNOX SELECTIVELY SILENCING MEMBERS WHO DO NOT AGREE WITH HIM
					

I like you



					intosanctuary.com
				




Kiwifarms





Sanctuary





Complaintwire










Spoiler: Complaintwire Very Large Picture



View attachment 1552831122325.png





Spoiler: Complaintwire Continuation - Large Picture



View attachment 1552831538770.png


----------



## General_Butt_Naked (Mar 17, 2019)

ok retard


----------



## Nekromantik (Mar 17, 2019)

Wow, what a dumb ass, didn't read the rule of picking a unique user name and tries to act like he could run the site better when people don't even like him on his own forum.


----------



## General_Butt_Naked (Mar 17, 2019)

Nekromantik said:


> Wow, what a dumb ass, didn't read the rule of picking a unique user name and tries to act like he could run the site better when people don't even like him on his own forum.


shhh he's exceptional


----------



## Lifeguard Hermit (Mar 17, 2019)

> makes account
> ignores obvious guidelines
> attempts to lecture entire board regarding being a detriment to themselves
> is potentially a legal detriment to every site he frequents



Ironic?


----------



## Foxxo (Mar 17, 2019)

It's okay guys, I know why he's doing it.

His site is smol, like his peenor.


Gotta appreciate how this sanctuary wants to put its internet seed in my browser.

Also the original version of the site (What once was...) was quite a bit larger, but our OP here officially locked it into read-only mode in 12/17/2014 after freezing postings on 12/11/2014. I can't tell you why, but it's worth a read.


----------



## KotatsuApe (Mar 17, 2019)

Dude seriously, don't go into other people's houses and tell them how to live their lives. 
KiwiFarms is a place to laugh at exceptional individuals we don't need a greater purpose. Also congrats on getting exposed 2 hours after joining, may be a new record


----------



## Night Terror (Mar 17, 2019)

Arnox said:


> *1. On the internet, attention is power.* Now, obviously negative attention is bad, but even that be leveraged if you're smart enough. My point is that by giving these "lolcows" attention, you unconsciously give them power. You know how Anita Sarkeesian got a seat at the UN? We gave it to her. Everyone that went on the offensive just gave her ammo. Love her or hate her, she knew how to be the victim and to use that.


giving a lolcow attention so they can act like retards is a good thing that produces more content


----------



## The Flawless Gazelles (Mar 17, 2019)

this is a honeypot for the nz police right? if so i would like to express my love for the state of israel.


----------



## Vorhtbame (Mar 17, 2019)

ITT an attention whore appears and, fearing his destiny as a featured lolcow, risks bringing about this destiny by being a sped.



Psicopax said:


> This is not an attack. This is not USA or Germany. This is Switzerland. Its like going to war and the first person you shoot is the librarian cause you think documenting things is an attack. Fuck outta here.



Side note: This is beautiful.


----------



## Recoil (Mar 17, 2019)

Kiwi Farms' influence on the world is a net positive.
Even if it wasn't, you got some stones coming here and passing judgement on that.
BUT - for the sake of argument, let's address some things that you mentioned.

KF's configuration is an evolved one. The ratio of autism to activism is perfect. The board culture gives freedom to misanthropes & trolls without empowering the overtly malicious. The Sysadmin cares about his users enough to tell the authorities of a foreign power to get fucked when they request IPs.
Nothing is below anybody. I love an herb roasted Coq au Vin as much as the next gourmand, but I'm eating microwave mac n cheese right now and that shit is DELICIOUS. The board is different things to different people at different times.
None of the other shit you said is really worth discussing.


----------



## WW 635 (Mar 17, 2019)

Foxxo said:


> It's okay guys, I know why he's doing it.
> 
> His site is smol, like his peenor.View attachment 697689
> Gotta appreciate how this sanctuary wants to put its internet seed in my browser.
> ...


Nice tabs showing you had to google how to take a screenshot.


----------



## Foxxo (Mar 17, 2019)

Cricket said:


> Nice tabs showing you had to google how to take a screenshot.


A _partial_ screenshot, honey. Windows is stupid.


----------



## WW 635 (Mar 17, 2019)

Foxxo said:


> A _partial_ screenshot, honey. Windows is stupid.


And you couldn't figure out how to do it still or just crop it the tabs. Doesn't seem that windows is the thing at fault here


----------



## Psicopax (Mar 17, 2019)

Foxxo said:


> A _partial_ screenshot, honey. Windows is stupid.



Printscreen
Open Paint.exe
Ctrl+V
Select the select tool
Mark the part of the screenshot you want.
Ctrl+C
Go to Kiwifarms
Go to the reply window.
Ctrl+V
?????
Profit


----------



## Graffiti canvas (Mar 17, 2019)

Foxxo said:


> A _partial_ screenshot, honey. Windows is stupid.


Snipping tool is your friend


----------



## Foxxo (Mar 17, 2019)

Psicopax said:


> Printscreen
> Open Paint.exe
> Ctrl+V
> Select the select tool
> ...





Graffiti canvas said:


> Snipping tool is your friend


All those steps, good gosh


----------



## Red Hood (Mar 17, 2019)

We're not in it for your revolution. We just want to laugh at dumb shit.


----------



## Basketball Jones (Mar 17, 2019)

It takes a special kind of social reject to join a site where the users are known to dox any members that act a fool, and then proceed to tell everyone on said-site that the thing they do for fun is wrong and they should change...

Well., before I rip into your Reddit-post, let me just get this out the way real quick:

No
No one asked for your uninformed opinion
Lurk moar
kys faggot 



Spoiler: Now for the breakdown on why you're wrong






Arnox said:


> I've been thinking about how best to write down all the thoughts I've had as a casual observer of KF. Well... I'm just gonna get right to the point of it all quickly. I don't think the focus of this site is a good idea at all.


Good introduction, junior. Establish that you know nothing about the site or the culture behind the site, and then tell us why we all made bad adult choices by posting on the forums. What I, or anyone else does on their bathroom/smoke break isn't your business, first of all. Second of all, that's not a good way to make a first impression. I hope you don't go into job interviews like that.

_"Hi, I've only seen your building from the outside, but I have a bunch of ideas about how you're running your business wrong. I know it's just the interview, but I think you're all wasting your time at this job and you should do it this way instead. Don't worry, I brought a powerpoint slide-reel to explain my deep analysis on why I'm right and your business is beneath you."_



> Now just stop right there. I hear you typing on your keys furiously already. First of all, I DO NOT THINK THAT KF SHOULD SHUT DOWN AT ALL. I ALSO DO NOT WISH IT TO BE CENSORED IN ANY WAY. Okay, now that we got that out of the way, we can talk about why I would make such a statement here.



I already know WHY you're making the statement. You have a condition that causes your head to fill up with water and it causes you to have severe neurological deficits that render you incapable of executive function and critical thinking. It's okay fam, we've studied Tard Wrangling extensively here, and we understand your issues.

But we're still going to laugh at you.



> Let's be quite honest here. This site has been created to point out and directly ridicule people on the internet, whether justly or otherwise. But there is also a little something more to the site as well. There is a focus on free speech as an ideal.



Seriously, lurk more dude. There's a bunch of forums here where people post about shit that doesn't involve lolcows. Some people post about hobbies, sports, general shooting the shit-talk, world events/news, politics, deep stoner thoughts, or whatever. You're only focusing on the thing that _you_ find to be a waste of time.

And again, where do you get off assuming you know what's best for anyone?



> More on that later.


I'm girding my loins in anticipation


Spoiler











> So, if I'm reading all this correctly, users will find certain people or groups and compile a list of things that they feel are detestable and/or utterly ridiculous. They will then post this information for others to see and post about. Such details can include many many things including the subject's real life name, location, family members, age, and of course, any active social media usernames.



You aren't reading it correctly, but I wont hold that against you because of your cranial water retention issue that we addressed earlier.



> To be blunt, I believe that such things are below you all. I think that KF can be better than this. And I'm not even necessarily talking about morals or donating to charities here. I wish to talk about something much larger and more important. This is not a little site, and if I'm judging things correctly, you guys are growing everyday. I think that pointing and laughing at others is a waste of your guys' valuable time and resources.



You really underestimate people my dude. Part of the joy of the internet is that it connects you to so many people from all over the world. A web-like connection of information across the world, you might even say.  Some people like to use that to get online and find all the videos of cute cats being cute. Some people like to get on and bitch about their jobs. And some people just get on and stumble across some cringey shit and want to share it. The urge to dig deeper and find out more about them via their social media, family, and all that other shit you listed (which, is easier to find than you think) is either pure curiosity, or recognizing that this person is just stupid enough to leave all their shit open to the public.

And if it's open to the public, then it's fair game. It's not our fault that some r-tard didn't practice internet safety 101 and make sure their shit was private or locked before they started tweeting pictures of their MLP panties and JonTron fanfiction. Personal example: I found an old co-worker's Gaia Online profile from when she was 14 and her secret account on WrongPlanet where she secretly lamented about some personal (and hysterical) shit about herself and her autistic boyfriend *from just googling her current username*. She left all that personal shit very easy to find and access because she put all her personal information in everything she did online. She left a 10-year papertrail of all her internet activity and information out there for anyone to find. I just found it out of curiosity.

Was it a "waste of time?" No. I found it while taking a shit and I'll look at what I want to look at when I'm sitting on the pot.



> Let me expand on this with a couple points.
> 
> *1. On the internet, attention is power.* Now, obviously negative attention is bad, but even that be leveraged if you're smart enough. My point is that by giving these "lolcows" attention, you unconsciously give them power. You know how Anita Sarkeesian got a seat at the UN? We gave it to her. Everyone that went on the offensive just gave her ammo. Love her or hate her, she knew how to be the victim and to use that.



Can we go ONE FUCKING DAY without talking about Gamergate? I haven't thought about fucking Anita and her busted mug in a long time. I have friends who were pregnant during GG and their fucking kids are going to kindergarten now. FFS I'm so sick of her haunting the internet like a spector of fun-sucking and bad hair decisions.



> *2. A constant focus on negativity and drama can eat into a community.* You may argue that KF has survived this long, so this point is null and void, but I would argue that KF has survived DESPITE such things. All this enmity flying around can cause discord, but as a wise person in a red and black striped shirt said, enmity sells. And there certainly is more and more of that going around these days. As you guys continue to focus on these negative horrible and/or cringy things, it will affect the general attitude of the community.



I had no idea you were quoting/referring to _Calvin and Hobbes _until I looked up the quote (that you didn't put quotes around, writer-kun) For anyone that cares, here's the link to the particular quote in question.



> I've seen this first-hand and it was quite ugly. Guys, I am asking you, please do not fall into this same trap.



Please tell me that this traumatizing first-hand experience you witnessed was the fall of your World of Warcraft guild. I just have this feeling that the event you're drawing your conclusions about us for, comes from something that really isn't that big of a deal in The Big Picture of Life.



> *3. Mob rule is not a pretty thing.* It's comforting to point at someone or a group and say, "There, that's the bad guy(s)." but the real unpleasant truth is that life is rarely that simple. Now, there is a time for revolting and defense, but going on the offensive like this constantly and unceasingly is not it.



Nigga this isn't a fucking secret internet group of rag-tag freedom fighters. It's a fucking forum where we share shit we found funny/interesting with one another. You mentioned earlier you have your own personal forum for doing things that interest you. Well....






*...it's not much different than what we do. *



> And not just that, it can be downright hypocritical. Everyone here has something to hide. Every single person. Now, if they've broken a serious law, that's different. Things need to be investigated by good authorities, but that's another topic that I won't get into here.



I'm going to be honest, this whole area of this paragraph is the funniest thing in this whole post. Holy shit my sides XD



> When it just comes to what people say. Their beliefs. What they like and dislike, I hardly think it's fair to judge them and ridicule them based only on one perspective. And even if the perspective is right, the backlash the person receives is often quite out of proportion with what they've done.



Nigga are you stoned? Are you on pharmaceuticals of any kind or were you while typing this?  You just went in a circle with your own backwards-ass logic. Also I'm starting to get the feeling you got bullied/are presently being bullied in school based on that whole last sentence. Did you have the "right opinion" one day, but some meanies took what you said the "wrong way" and you caught shit for it and got your feelings hurt?

You only have one perspective about the forum and the users. You haven't even made an attempt to talk to us prior to telling us that our form of entertainment is HARAM and that we should do what you think is "right." I hardly think it's fair for you to judge us and ridicule what we do in our free time.



> Now I did mention that this site could be better. That it could be doing something more important. I STRONGLY believe that KF should drop its original purpose and instead focus whole-hog on freedom of speech. I don't know if anyone here will remember this at all, but there was once a site called TOTSE (Temple of the Screaming Electron). It focused on freedom of speech and freedom of information. It operated for 20 years straight and acted as a safe harbor to all as long as they followed a reasonable set of rules. The site was responsible for all sorts of great things that are sadly missing today in one part or another, and actually, many parallels can be drawn between TOTSE and KF.
> 
> And that's why I suggest such a thing. You guys have probably noticed already, but the amount of major sites that are censoring content is becoming worse and worse every day.





> Even the users take part in this with upvote/downvote systems that are INCREDIBLY vulnerable to Tyranny of the Majority. KF could be an oasis in the midst of this shit storm. I think this is already happening a little bit.



It's not "tyrannical"; it's democracy where I live, so I don't know what this whole "Tyranny of the Majority" is, but I think it sounds like a name for an alternative-rock/punk band. Also stop being paranoid about the ratings here. Most people rate things to be funny. No one cares about their internet stamps that much, and neither should you. But you called it "upvote/downvote" so I'm under the impression you're a Reddit user.



> Now, having said all that, I don't really expect KF to change overnight because of one rando person's topic and I have no idea just how receptive people here will even be to any of what I have to say, especially since I'm a completely new member here, but having said that, looking at some other threads reveals that people here are not absolutely exceptional and are willing to have a civil conversation about things, so I'm going to put this thread out there and hope for the best, but expect the worst.



Well, sport, I have bad news for you: the site isn't changing and no one wants it to change except you. Looks like the Tyrannical Majority has spoken... Better luck next time.



All that being said, I'm genuinely curious about why you thought your opinion would revolutionize a site with a pretty established userbase and community. What honestly made you think that this was the right course of action and why did you expect that you had a legitimate arguement? 

I'm leaning towards your head being more flooded that New Orleans after Hurricane Katrina, personally. But I'd still like your thots and pears. :3


----------



## Kamikaze (Mar 17, 2019)

Arnox said:


> _shrugs_ I like to write. Also see above.


You don't "like" to write.  You "have" to write.

On your site, you have 3,152 messages, out of a sitewide total of 4,679 messages.  Your spergery legitimately accounts for 2/3 of your site's content.

EDIT:
HAHAAHHAHAH Did he delete his account?  His profile is "not available"


----------



## Stock Image Photographer (Mar 17, 2019)

Kamikaze said:


> EDIT:
> HAHAAHHAHAH Did he delete his account? His profile is "not available"


You can't delete your account here, but it looks like he was banned. Probably to stop him from editing/deleting his posts and locking his page.


----------



## Nekromantik (Mar 17, 2019)

This thread on his site may have been what brought him here.


?


----------



## Pepito The Cat (Mar 17, 2019)

Basketball Jones said:


> It takes a special kind of social reject to join a site where the users are known to dox any members that act a fool, and then proceed to tell everyone on said-site that the thing they do for fun is wrong and they should change...



Don't do fake IDs-I mean, drugs, kids.



Nekromantik said:


> View attachment 697752
> ?


----------



## WW 635 (Mar 17, 2019)

@DNJACK @Dynastia let's raid his forum and dox everyone on it


----------



## Samoyed (Mar 17, 2019)

If you're trying to put your account under lockdown to hide weird shit

Uuuh


----------



## DNJACK (Mar 17, 2019)

Cricket said:


> @DNJACK @Dynastia let's raid his forum and dox everyone on it


should take about 10 minutes, and will be the msot traffic his site will have ever.


----------



## Takodachi (Mar 17, 2019)

Comes into a website infamous for DawHxXing people
Uses the same username as everywhere else
Doesnt read the basic "how to not fuck yourself over" that Null so graciously gives to all new users
Tries to censor and boss people around

But please, carry on. Its been a while since I've seen such a pantsu-on-head-rétarded user around.


----------



## drain (Mar 17, 2019)

Arnox said:


> Everyone here has something to hide. Every single person.



at the very least i never fucked any domestic (or wild for the matter) animal, so theres that


----------



## cuddle striker (Mar 17, 2019)

there are people here I disagree with politically to the point I despise their thinking, yet I would buy them a beer. because we've laughed at the same morons together.

edit: not you though, op. not you


----------



## roxitp0w3rwuzdabest420 (Mar 17, 2019)

Days without someone accidentally doxing themselves.


0


----------



## Psicopax (Mar 17, 2019)

"Com'on guys. You better than this. "


----------



## WW 635 (Mar 17, 2019)

Links:








						Michael K Burks Jr on Foursquare
					

"Hello, my name Michael K Burks Jr I am an Entrepreneur, Success Coach, Business Developer & Author. Be sure to Follow me on Twitter @IamMikeBurks"




					foursquare.com
				











						Michael Burks
					

Michael Burks is on Facebook. Join Facebook to connect with Michael Burks and others you may know. Facebook gives people the power to share and makes the world more open and connected.




					facebook.com
				





			https://mobile.twitter.com/iammikeburks
		









						Michael Burks & Assoc. LLC
					

Michael Burks & Assoc. LLC



					iammikeburks.com


----------



## Lifeguard Hermit (Mar 17, 2019)

Psicopax said:


> "Com'on guys. You better than this. "
> 
> View attachment 697833
> View attachment 697835





Cricket said:


>



"What a nice looking young ma---
GUILTY!" -Otto


----------



## Ponderous Pillock (Mar 17, 2019)

Well at least we now can give a review for his business and life coaching services:

They're shit.


----------



## drain (Mar 17, 2019)

fuck, i thought he was a fat pasty white dude or a scrawny racially ambiguous nerd but no, hes just a nigga with poor fashion sense and life choices


----------



## SwanDive (Mar 17, 2019)

1. This might be some of the gayest shit I've ever read

2. while we're on the topic of "suggestions", maybe make this part more noticeable so people know to pick a different fucking username when they register? _Jesus. _


----------



## wabbits (Mar 17, 2019)

> To be blunt, I believe that such things are below you all.



Nah.


----------



## mindlessobserver (Mar 17, 2019)

Lol what a pretentious faggot. This is coming from someone who is also a pretentious faggot


----------



## UW 411 (Mar 17, 2019)

What a twat.


----------



## RebelAnomie (Mar 17, 2019)

Not sure how valid these points are but it definitly did function as a SOTU orinentation for newbs and for that I tip 4.3 fedoras in your direction sir.


----------



## drain (Mar 17, 2019)

"experience business coaching"


----------



## Nekromantik (Mar 17, 2019)

Kiwi farms is as bad as the NZ government. (Archive)
If only the staff had let him apologize.


----------



## GrungyLawnChlorinate (Mar 17, 2019)

Foxxo said:


> It's okay guys, I know why he's doing it.
> 
> His site is smol, like his peenor.View attachment 697689
> Gotta appreciate how this sanctuary wants to put its internet seed in my browser.
> ...



Note: in Windows 10 to select an area to screenshot use the key combo WIN + SHIFT + S. It will copy the selwcted area to clipboard, and in newest versions pop up a notification offering to open clipping in Sketch edit app for further cropping or annotating.



The Flawless Gazelles said:


> this is a honeypot for the nz police right? if so i would like to express my love for the state of israel.



You know what they say in Jerusalem: if you don't like state of Israel, just wait a few minutes.


----------



## Samoyed (Mar 17, 2019)

He did a similar approach a couple months ago on another forum. 








						Good evening... - The Giraffe Boards
					

Good evening... Getting Started



					www.giraffeboard.com
				



http://archive.md/xeX4o


----------



## YayLasagna (Mar 17, 2019)

Kurtains said:


> He did a similar approach a couple months ago on another forum.
> View attachment 698240
> 
> 
> ...


Boy certainly likes his dragons
Bet he wants to fuck em


----------



## ProgKing of the North (Mar 17, 2019)

Lol at this presumptuous fool thinking my time is valuable or that I have some better purpose than autistic shitposting


----------



## Begemot (Mar 17, 2019)

Should we change this to an arnox thread, I get the distinct feeling there's probably more weird creepy stuff under the hood with this guy.


----------



## CatchFire (Mar 17, 2019)

HAHAHAHAHHA





						Looks like I got banned on KiwiFarms
					

For, and I quote, "spraying nonsense all over." So much for saying what you want. Ah well.  I will say I shouldn't have made the topic I did that early. That did come off as pretty damn presumptuous. I would have apologized but that's what happens when KF staff are assholes. They have become the...



					intosanctuary.com
				







(Archive)


----------



## Psicopax (Mar 17, 2019)

LMFAO. How could you NOT know?


----------



## LocalFireDept (Mar 17, 2019)

Psicopax said:


> LMFAO. How could you NOT know?
> 
> View attachment 698318


"I thought they were better than that" is code for "I didn't know how much of a fucking exceptional individual I was to ignore all the very plain warnings that was I was doing was a bad idea."

This is like sticking your honey covered dick in a beehive and expecting the bees to "be better" than stinging you.


----------



## Freddy Freaker (Mar 17, 2019)

Waaaah you didn't listen to my retarded motivational speech and suggestions to be like a fucking criminal site! you're just as bad as NZ Gov! Waaaaah!


----------



## drain (Mar 17, 2019)

so first he comes here all friendly and now is talking shit behind everyone's back?? great life coach you are, big bully.


----------



## eldri (Mar 17, 2019)

This hustler got a podcast and a youtube channel








						‎Your Daily Mindset Secrets on Apple Podcasts
					

‎Business · 2018



					itunes.apple.com
				











						Michael Burks
					

Who is Michael Burks?...i am a Highly Effective Professional Coach & Consultant. My Mission Is To Connect With Businesses, Professionals, Entrepreneurs And P...




					www.youtube.com


----------



## drain (Mar 17, 2019)

He doesn't approve of Null ''burning bridges'' with the NZ police/government/whatever





http://archive.fo/tZuoB


----------



## BQ 492 (Mar 17, 2019)

What a fucking sped. ahahahhaahhha


----------



## Samoyed (Mar 18, 2019)

Arnox also goes by Arnoxthe1 on multiple websites. Here he is talking about his fursona











						The Escapist : Forums : Off-topic Discussion : Hey guys, I'm a furry
					

The mouthpiece of the gaming generation, The Escapist aims to capture and celebrate the contemporary video gaming lifestyle and the diverse global video game culture by way of in-depth features, thought provoking articles and relevant columns authored by leading video game authorities, as well...




					www.escapistmagazine.com
				



http://archive.md/FJ9SO


----------



## Bogdanoff (Mar 18, 2019)

ONE mass shooting and suddenly all of the optics shills pop out of the woodworks. Disgusting.
Ah well, more cows for the meat grinder.


----------



## Keystone (Mar 18, 2019)

Kurtains said:


> Arnox also goes by Arnoxthe1 on multiple websites. Here he is talking about his fursona
> View attachment 698338
> View attachment 698337
> 
> ...


Furfags. It's always furfags 

Moo harder so you can get a thread in Animal Control, Arnox.


----------



## Dante Alighieri (Mar 18, 2019)

Oh boy this is great.


----------



## CatchFire (Mar 18, 2019)

He has a reddit account as well:








						Arnox (u/Arnoxthe1) - Reddit
					

u/Arnoxthe1:




					www.reddit.com


----------



## Bogdanoff (Mar 18, 2019)

HAHAHA even his own top forum users are shitting on him



Reminder not to scare potential cows into lockdown mode. This smells like it could be gold.


----------



## Psicopax (Mar 18, 2019)

Adding to the screenshot posted here:



Bogdanoff said:


> HAHAHA even his own top forum users are shitting on himView attachment 698356
> 
> Reminder not to scare potential cows into lockdown mode. This smells like it could be gold.



These are the next posts made in the Sanctuary thread


Spoiler: Next Posts









Updated thread archive


It is clear they are still reading this forum and the dox has sown discord and doubt.

When he references that the email is public and listed in the rules, this is what he is talking about:


Spoiler: Email listed in the rules









There is a loooooot of info out there on the guy. If you feel like digging for possible hilarity, The things you will need to find all of this is included in the dox on page 3.

As you may have noticed, there was a user who posted a deviantart account of furry degenerate shit here and another username that was allegedly linked to our proud furry blackboi dragonfucker. As seen here:


Spoiler: See Here






Kurtains said:


> Arnox also goes by Arnoxthe1 on multiple websites. Here he is talking about his fursona
> View attachment 698338
> View attachment 698337
> 
> ...






I did not see an initial link between the two other than the name and personally i needed more info, so with the help of what Kurtains posted i found this


Spoiler: Arnox - Arnoxthe1 link






Archive



This directly link our Arnox The Dragonfucker with Arnoxthe1

If you are here from Sanctuary because of this. I advice you to take a look at the dox on Page 3 and look over the charges of Fraud, Drugs and Fake IDs and ask if you feel your information is secure with him as admin and what else he has hidden from you.

If the user Signa is reading this, you pointed out how there was holes in his identity and you wouldn't want to follow a guy like that around. Well. Time to get him to talk and explain or ignore it all and go back to pretending this dox isn't here.
I am sure if other Sanctuary users are reading this they wouldn't want to follow him around either.

*Feel free to give us more info on this guy if you feel betrayed. We love a good fire.*

Edit:
Here is another piece of proof that links our Arnox to Arnoxthe1. Its him. It also links him as without a doubt the admin of Sanctuary. There wasn't much doubt but i figured its just better if its retardproof.


Spoiler: Arnox - Arnoxthe1 Link 2






*Archive *


----------



## AnOminous (Mar 18, 2019)

Psicopax said:


> This directly link our Arnox The Dragonfucker with Arnoxthe1



Why are scalies all such retards and degenerates?


----------



## Bogdanoff (Mar 18, 2019)

Another well of information on our starchild, this time from a site called niggasin.space
Apparently he's a not-so-well-liked member of some sort of totse offshoot community.

His posts:
https://archive.md/00vHx
All posts mentioning his name:
https://archive.md/3PLFg


----------



## Ponderous Pillock (Mar 18, 2019)

Psicopax said:


> LMFAO. How could you NOT know?
> 
> View attachment 698318



"Golly gee, that fire looks awful hot, I wonder what happens when I touch it!"


----------



## Psicopax (Mar 18, 2019)

In this post he shows what got him to write this long and gay post. He read a thread asking if we had gotten meaner. So he, as a completely new user, decided his first post should be to take an extra step and propose a total site change and go on to judge a community he is not a part of.
What a sperg








As for the real question asked by *Signa* as to why this absolute autist would lead a breadcrumb trail right to their dying site?
This might explain it.


----------



## Ponderous Pillock (Mar 18, 2019)

Psicopax said:


> As for the real question asked by *Signa* as to why this absolute autist would lead a breadcrumb trail right to their dying site?
> This might explain it.
> 
> View attachment 698490



It's kind of amazing how this autistic fruitbar is somehow some sort of giant fake ID and drugs Kingpin yet instead he tries to revive his gay furry forum instead. Surely the smart thing to have done would be hock his fake ID websites to the New Zealanders?


----------



## Bogdanoff (Mar 18, 2019)

Why am I not surprised? 







HAHAHAHAHA


----------



## symantec (Mar 18, 2019)

Ponderous Pillock said:


> It's kind of amazing how this autistic fruitbar is somehow some sort of giant fake ID and drugs Kingpin yet instead he tries to revive his gay furry forum instead. Surely the smart thing to have done would be hock his fake ID websites to the New Zealanders?


If you hang around a dying forum with 3rd / 4th generation administrative staff you'll see the same thing throughout. Administrators who were given the reigns to a dead community because the previous owners had enough. It's a great ego boost for these massive autists, and all of a sudden they're writing inane shit like "Web Administrator" on their resumes.

They're typically the sole reason their communities are dead/dying in the first place.


----------



## cuddle striker (Mar 18, 2019)

so a dragon fucking life coach wants us to be nice? this really is the worst dimension


----------



## Psicopax (Mar 18, 2019)

Their forum thread about him being banned from KF - update. 





So apparently Arnox is a bottom


----------



## Fish Doctor (Mar 18, 2019)

"I'm not worried about doxing!" says the man immediately before getting doxed.


----------



## Dante Alighieri (Mar 18, 2019)

Fish Doctor said:


> "I'm not worried about doxing!" says the man immediately before getting doxed.





Quote from man doxed

"What are you gonna do, dox me?"


----------



## Richard Nixon’s Ghost (Mar 18, 2019)

I’ve lurked this forum for god only knows how long, but this Mr. Rogers dragonfucker is what finally rose me from the grave


----------



## Psicopax (Mar 18, 2019)

I found something interesting.
This will be a long one since there is a lot to go through. But stick with me.

The leads point to Arnox being a man named Micheal who is a scammer and seller of fake id's and drugs.
Check here for that info:


Spoiler: Dox






Psicopax said:


> I have some questions OP
> 
> What do we have here. Hmmmmmmmmmmm
> 
> ...






Now lets start.
here you can see a post by SwissedToast who i believe to be Arnox/Michael trying to run some sort of scam.


Spoiler: Red Flag






Archive



We have linked Michael to Arnox so this person using that name and mentioning pill distribution and trying to play the sympathy to lure in suckers. Arnox is the second to reply and its worth noting that the first one to reply and the one most critical to this, was banned.

More suspicious activity.


Spoiler: Thread Creation







The thread was created Nov 22, 2018.
The user SwissedToast has 6 total messages.





Spoiler: User Created






Archive

As shown the user SwissedToast:
Joined the forum Nov 4, 2018.
Made the thread in question Nov 22, 2018.
Was last seen the day after on Nov 23, 2018



SwissedToast made exactly 2 threads.


Spoiler: The Two Threads






Archive

First was "I really don't know" [Archive]
Second was "Object of desire" [Archive] Which we have taken a look at above.
It is the initial thread about selling pills. This thread was the last one to be made.



There might be more to discover in those threads and around this user. 
But i firmly believe that SwissedToast was our Arnox/Michael running a scam on his own community. 
Something that might have been tried before.


----------



## Dutch Courage (Mar 18, 2019)

Psicopax said:


> Complaintwire
> View attachment 697677
> 
> View attachment 697681
> ...





Regarding the complaintwire...  

It was posted to complaintwire in 2016.

So, this is kinda weird...

It appears to be copy and pasted from a post _on his own forum _in 2014_. _Yes, it appears he is _still_ hosting the same forum that extensively and exhaustively doxed its own owner...






						IDchief AKA Zok AKA Michael Kadeem Burks jr runs Silk Road 2.0 and intosanctuary
					

IDchief AKA Zok AKA Michael Kadeem Burks jr runs Silk Road 2.0 and intosanctuary



					darkages.intosanctuary.com
				




He shut down that forum the same year, and reopened another with the same name.

I don't know if this doxxing originated on his own forum, or if someone copy-and-pasted it there, but it seems like this guy has roots in Silk Road as well as almost every other shady corner of the internet.  He also seems to be the most careless guy in the world regarding his own identity; he's lucky he hasn't been whacked or pinched.  It seems that an embarrassing few hours at Kiwi Farms is the_ least_ of his concerns.


----------



## SweetDee (Mar 18, 2019)

He seemed nice.  I hope he'll come back.  :3


----------



## Nekromantik (Mar 18, 2019)

They don't like rating posts, but have a ranking system that based on how many posts you make. (Archive)


----------



## Arcturus (Mar 18, 2019)

"Just revamp your site and change what the point of it was because it's not what I want. aND YOU'RE ALL MEANIE HEADS"

I guess now that he's getting media attention, Josh needs to start being more serious and change his site. He is a defender of the west now. Let's get him a suit.


----------



## AnOminous (Mar 18, 2019)

Tryphaena said:


> He is a defender of the west now. Let's get him a suit.



I can think of some very fashionable and appropriate attire designed by Hugo Boss.


----------



## YayLasagna (Mar 18, 2019)

Kurtains said:


> Arnox also goes by Arnoxthe1 on multiple websites. Here he is talking about his fursona
> View attachment 698338
> View attachment 698337
> 
> ...


Wow I called him a furry in chat last night as a joke, I didn't-ah fuck it, it should've been obvious to me.
Edit: What's Silk Road?


----------



## Dante Alighieri (Mar 18, 2019)

YayLasagna said:


> What's Silk Road?


Tor based dark net market, shut down and gone through several incarnations. Probably the most famous dark net market.


----------



## YayLasagna (Mar 18, 2019)

DanteAlighieri said:


> Tor based dark net market, shut down and gone through several incarnations. Probably the most famous dark net market.


Oh why was it the most famous? Just really popular?


----------



## Dante Alighieri (Mar 18, 2019)

YayLasagna said:


> Oh why was it the most famous? Just really popular?


One of the earliest I believe, and it got the most use. 

Founder is currently in prison. #FreeRoss


----------



## YayLasagna (Mar 18, 2019)

DanteAlighieri said:


> Founder is currently in prison. #FreeRoss


Probably for nothing good lol  Drug trafficking online I guess.


----------



## Dante Alighieri (Mar 18, 2019)

YayLasagna said:


> Probably for nothing good lol  Drug trafficking online I guess.


He did absolutely nothing except run a website that allowed people to sell drugs to each other. Vendors had reputations, there was escrow, guns and violent services were prohibited. 

It was probably one of the most free markets.


----------



## drain (Mar 18, 2019)

lol, he tried to do an AMA on Reddit but his thread got closed because he offered not one ''proof'' for the mods. He also called his site ''An oasis free from heavy-handed moderation''.
lol






(for some reason i can't archive reddit pages)


----------



## TaterBot (Mar 18, 2019)

So this turkey couldn't keep his own forum going but he goes to others to instruct them how to do it better.
And he repeatedly gets btfo'd and doesn't learn why. His autism is exceeded only by his ego.


----------



## drain (Mar 18, 2019)

Okay, so he's apparently also an incel. I say ''apparently'' because I only found 2 comments on some stupid imgur image.


Spoiler









https://imgur.com/gallery/YYt3Gb4/comment/1610451365/1

He also thinks that ''downvotes are lame and people should give feedback instead''



Spoiler









https://imgur.com/gallery/YYt3Gb4/comment/1610451585/1

''I like the femboys anyway''



Spoiler









https://imgur.com/gallery/cKkq3wx/comment/1605250033/1

what a fucking trainwreck, such life coach 


His Imgur posts
His Imgur favorites
His Imgur comments (''Many a furry (scaley) were made this day.'' - Arnoxthe1, life coach)


----------



## mooncloset (Mar 18, 2019)

Boss Nigger said:


> tldr. Opinion disgarded


tdlr he wants the whole site to change.


----------



## Providence (Mar 18, 2019)

Radiohead - Just
					

Official Promo Video for Radiohead's "Just".




					youtu.be


----------



## The Fool (Mar 19, 2019)

So he has a failing website but wants to make a suggestion to ours to improve it.

In the immortal words of the Great Director Chandler, "those who cannot do, teach"


----------



## Nekromantik (Mar 19, 2019)

I guess not immediately praising him for his long list of "I know better then you" and changing the site to fit his wants, is stifling free speech. I mean we can see just how well his site is doing.


----------



## The Fool (Mar 19, 2019)

I wonder how long he's going to hold up this vendetta against the farms for banning him after 10 posts. Did we just become someone else' bogeyman again?

btw arnox I can call null a fat kiddydiddler and not get banned for it, can your users do the same? 

I also love how he has four different banners on his profile, all of which are made redundant with the bright shiny red "Administrator" banner.

It's like the incarnation of this image


----------



## Just A Butt (Mar 19, 2019)

It's probably just because it's late and I've been drinking a little, but I very much get a SolidMario vibe from this guy and his friends.  

Wouldn't surprise me to find out that a few of them are socks.


----------



## bippu_as_fuck_ls400 (Mar 19, 2019)

DanteAlighieri said:


> One of the earliest I believe, and it got the most use.



The Farmers Market was around for a long while before Silk Road.  Most normies had never heard of an online drug market until the media couldn't stop writing about Silk Road.



DrainRedRain said:


> (for some reason i can't archive reddit pages)



You need to change www.reddit.com to old.reddit.com when archiving, iirc.


----------



## Basketball Jones (Mar 19, 2019)

So was his post here bait for traffic on his shitty site from the inevitable curiosity following his post, or was he trying to sew dissonance between KF users (and all the lurkers) and get them to join his shitty site?


----------



## Nekromantik (Mar 19, 2019)

He's still so butt hurt about being banned. But really, why would you want to keep someone around when the first thing they did was burst in and tell you in too many words that you're doing it wrong. That just a rude person.


----------



## Dante Alighieri (Mar 19, 2019)

Nekromantik said:


> View attachment 699687
> 
> He's still so butt hurt about being banned. But really, why would you want to keep someone around when the first thing they did was burst in and tell you in too many words that you're doing it wrong. That just a rude person.


It would be a shame if someone went and did the same to his forum.


----------



## SweetDee (Mar 19, 2019)

Nekromantik said:


> View attachment 699687
> 
> He's still so butt hurt about being banned. But really, why would you want to keep someone around when the first thing they did was burst in and tell you in too many words that you're doing it wrong. That just a rude person.




The ban crossed the line?  I got banned for refusing to change Sneasel's diaper.  After I apologized I was unbanned.  This guy ever think of, I dunno, eating some humble pie and saying sorry?  Maybe the mod that banned him will let him back in for us to laugh at him some more...  I mean, so he can explore and learn what kf is all about.


----------



## Cake Farts (Mar 19, 2019)

That’s rich, coming from someone who had the audacity to come down here after a month of lurking and suggest we tailor the site to his preferences. I wonder how long that “free speech” jab of his last if someone were to make a massive textwall about his moderating...


----------



## AnOminous (Mar 19, 2019)

Cake Farts said:


> That’s rich, coming from someone who had the audacity to come down here after a month of lurking and suggest we tailor the site to his preferences. I wonder how long that “free speech” jab of his last if someone were to make a massive textwall about his moderating...



He's a huge cuck and it seems like his own forum openly hates him.


----------



## Dante Alighieri (Mar 19, 2019)

AnOminous said:


> He's a huge cuck and it seems like his own forum openly hates him.


I forgot who this was about and was thinking of Lowtax. 

Interesting.


----------



## Krimjob (Mar 19, 2019)

AnOminous said:


> He's a huge cuck and it seems like his own forum openly hates him.



Yeah, you gotta love the fact that his own members seem like reasonable and genuinely nice people. He on the other hand...Surprised they are still on the board, seems like he'd be hard to get along with.

That and the criminal stuff. He seems like the type of person who would secretly upload a cryptominer to his site.


----------



## Lifeguard Hermit (Mar 19, 2019)

Krimjob said:


> Yeah, you gotta love the fact that his own members seem like reasonable and genuinely nice people.



I spent a bit reading through the spanktuary and this is what continually blew my mind. Like on the surface, it appears that most everyone there actually likes him, and more than tolerates his sperging that accounts for 3/4's of the posts. To the point of them actually giving him constructive criticism regarding his antics here. 

It's like I was searching for a tell that they were all in on him being their private lolcow I never found one.


----------



## Anonymus Fluhre (Mar 20, 2019)

Arnox said:


> I've been thinking about how best to write down all the thoughts I've had as a casual observer of KF. Well... I'm just gonna get right to the point of it all quickly. I don't think the focus of this site is a good idea at all. Now just stop right there. I hear you typing on your keys furiously already. First of all, I DO NOT THINK THAT KF SHOULD SHUT DOWN AT ALL. I ALSO DO NOT WISH IT TO BE CENSORED IN ANY WAY. Okay, now that we got that out of the way, we can talk about why I would make such a statement here.
> 
> Let's be quite honest here. This site has been created to point out and directly ridicule people on the internet, whether justly or otherwise. But there is also a little something more to the site as well. There is a focus on free speech as an ideal. More on that later. So, if I'm reading all this correctly, users will find certain people or groups and compile a list of things that they feel are detestable and/or utterly ridiculous. They will then post this information for others to see and post about. Such details can include many many things including the subject's real life name, location, family members, age, and of course, any active social media usernames.
> 
> ...


Awe! You poor thing, you born with terminal stupidity weren't you?


----------



## Spunt (Mar 20, 2019)

DanteAlighieri said:


> I forgot who this was about and was thinking of Lowtax.
> 
> Interesting.



Either you die an Arnox or you live long enough to be a Lowtax. 

Or something.


----------



## NOT Sword Fighter Super (Mar 21, 2019)

Psicopax said:


> I found something interesting.
> This will be a long one since there is a lot to go through. But stick with me.
> 
> The leads point to Arnox being a man named Micheal who is a scammer and seller of fake id's and drugs.
> ...


I really enjoyed your color coding.


----------



## SausageBayonet (Mar 21, 2019)

Basketball Jones said:


> So was his post here bait for traffic on his shitty site from the inevitable curiosity following his post, or was he trying to sew dissonance between KF users (and all the lurkers) and get them to join his shitty site?


That's some next level stuff. Marketing firms take note.


----------



## Stranger Neighbors (Apr 4, 2019)

That was so fun to make it all the way through.

Gold.

Interesting specimen we have I'm going to lurk on this more but it appears he really wants to make a name for himself as this fictional character "Arnox Immordium" some random dude made a "ballad" to said character
(Can't figure how to archive SoundCloud)


			https://m.soundcloud.com/cryptodellix/the-ballad-of-arnox-immordium
		


He also spergs about Halo.

https://archive.md/iOupu

Truly world class exceptional curious if this will lend any more fruit (I sure hope so)

Edit: hoping people can make it through the long history of comments and find more juice. This one seems ripe and if we can link without a doubt the name of Michael to Arnox we may just have a full blown cow material on our hands


----------



## Samoyed (Apr 5, 2019)

Even Odder said:


> That was so fun to make it all the way through.
> 
> Gold.
> 
> ...


Without looking into this thread deep, just seeing his personality reeks of arrogance. I shit you not, he tried to compare his site with The Escapist




Users on his site just hate him too. It's to the point where they've tried to faildox him





Spoiler: Links









						The Escapist : Forums : Off-topic Discussion : So that we can all meet up again:  Contact information thread
					

The mouthpiece of the gaming generation, The Escapist aims to capture and celebrate the contemporary video gaming lifestyle and the diverse global video game culture by way of in-depth features, thought provoking articles and relevant columns authored by leading video game authorities, as well...




					v1.escapistmagazine.com
				



https://archive.md/G1Eji





						A way to end the PI problems once and for all, because you're all a bunch of...
					

A way to end the PI problems once and for all, because you're all a bunch of...



					darkages.intosanctuary.com
				



https://archive.md/S7NuS


Oh yeah, and this


----------

